# Homemade stalls



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Prefab stalls just werent for us... and the cost was VERY high on them. So.. we made our own. These are 10x14  Only one is COMPLETE right now. two-three more to go!


----------



## cakemom

Looks fabulous to me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13

Those look great! Out of curiosity, cost wise, were they more efficient even after you added the manual labor it took you guys?


----------



## Kelli

Wow! They look fantastic!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Very nice job!


----------



## Adam

Good job,very nice! I would of hated to of been the one to drill the holes for all those pipes LOL


----------



## azwantapaint

Adam said:


> Good job,very nice! I would of hated to of been the one to drill the holes for all those pipes LOL


Not real tough...just set up a fence and jig to space the holes, set your depth on the gauge, and you're off to the races! Makes an awful pile of chips though! Very, very good job across the board! They look fantastic!

That being said, i went back and looked closer at the plywood door faces....
I do hope you used something stout enough so horsey won't kick through it!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Those look really good! Very nice job!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

AQHA13 said:


> Those look great! Out of curiosity, cost wise, were they more efficient even after you added the manual labor it took you guys?


 If we were paying ourselves 10.00 an hour no, but in this day and age. Our labor is free for our projects. Money out out of our pocket is not. We got enough lumber/supplies to do 5-6 stalls and spend about 1200.00. Mats were free from local limestone quarry, and we've probably spent 3-4 hours a day working on them for the last week and a half. 
Prefab stalls run 1,000 and up each and usually do not include wood. WHile they are convenient i dont like the "bangy" noise they make. I've also seen many that have only been up a year all rusted and rotted out on the bottom. 

We arent fortunate to have awesome tools to drill the holes so I did them by hand. If your wondering. there are 57 bars down the side at 3" on center. So.. I drilled just for the sidewall last night over 100 holes. (doesnt include the fronts)


----------



## Remy410

I just built a barn and I wish I knew more before we started. I got Preifert pre-fab stall fronts and I don't really like them. They rattle a lot and don't fit very well. And wood kits were separate and don't match the rest of the barn, which is stained cedar. Yours look much better. If I could afford it it I would rip them out and do something more like what you have.


----------



## Logibear24

Those look GREAT! I like them even better then the prefab ones they look way sturdier!!


----------



## DressageDreamer

I don't see any pictures.....or a link. Maybe it is my work computer. I WANNA SEE EM TOO!!!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

DressageDreamer said:


> I don't see any pictures.....or a link. Maybe it is my work computer. I WANNA SEE EM TOO!!!


They are embedded from photobucket. So if you are at work possibly they might block photobucket. Try at home?


----------



## DressageDreamer

Yes I can see them now. Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

Very nice! Looks well built and all.


----------



## Country Woman

nice job


----------



## samg4813

amazing!


----------



## Saddlebag

When the stalls are completed and the horses moved in, the work has just begun. Lol


----------



## Corporal

BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!
Send me your plans.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Corporal said:


> BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!
> Send me your plans.


 Dont really have any plans. Its kind of a measure and cut kind of job


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Whenwe get them al complete I'll post better photos of all of them


----------



## Koolio

Very nice!! Great Job!!


----------



## stevenson

Those look nice. I like that you put the bars in between each stall so that the horses can see their neighbor. I just wonder why you went with the size 10 ' wide ? I like the 14' long . Is it that is all the land that was available or cost ? Just curious. They are nice stalls.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

stevenson said:


> Those look nice. I like that you put the bars in between each stall so that the horses can see their neighbor. I just wonder why you went with the size 10 ' wide ? I like the 14' long . Is it that is all the land that was available or cost ? Just curious. They are nice stalls.


 
we did 10 ft because the space we had between current stalls and the barn wall was 40ft. We are going to eventually do 4, but we have 3 we have completed. The stalls that were existing were 12x14 and quite honestly for the horses we board are rediculously large and require a lot of bedding to fill. The horses still look like htey have quite a bit of room in the 10x14. we finished them all up tonight. I'll get photos of them all in the daylight tomorrow and post.


----------



## autumnheart

How is this going?


----------



## Saddlebag

And when you are finished you can look down the barn with tremendous satisfaction.


----------



## horsebraid

They look SO nice! Good job.


----------



## Rascaholic

Still waiting for pictures *whistles*


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa




----------



## Rascaholic

Very Nice! They look pro. What made you guys decide not to run the electrical wires in the metal conduit pipe? I'm asking because I thought mice could shew them and cause a fire hazard. We'll be redoing the barn hopefully this fall so, I am planning everything LOL


----------



## canteringhearts

Aw, man! Jealous  Considering doing this as well!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Rascaholic said:


> Very Nice! They look pro. What made you guys decide not to run the electrical wires in the metal conduit pipe? I'm asking because I thought mice could shew them and cause a fire hazard. We'll be redoing the barn hopefully this fall so, I am planning everything LOL


no reason to? its not where horses can reach it with mouths.. ive never had an issue with mice on electric. We purchased this barn already built and most of the wire is exposed... it was built in 1995. You can see pretty much all the electric lines ive never seen any frayed/chewed anywhere in the barn. It is all run up ont he rafters though.


----------



## 1saddlebredgirl

They are beautiful and I like that you spaced the bars closer and safer than the prefab. Where did u buy the hardware for the door slide? are they easy to slide? I have many physical limitations and some stalls are really tough to slide while others like butter. Thanks and Bravo!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

This thread is two years old, saddlebred.


----------

